# Unzugeordneter Speicher auf der Platte ?!



## Xeal87 (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo. 
Gestern auf einer Lan habe ich festgestellt, dass eine meiner Partitionen voll ist. Mit Partition Magic wollte ich nun die Größe der Partition festlegen. Wenn ich jetzt in Partition Magic gehe, wird angezeigt, dass auf der zweiten partition 5 GB unzugeordnet sind. Ich kann diese 5GB im moment nicht nutzen. Was muss ich machen um wieder darüber verfügen zu können ??


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Juli 2003)

Also, da du, wie gesagt, Partition Magic benutzt, würde ich dir empfehlen diesen unzugeordneten Speicher zu formatieren und ihn dann 
mit deinen anderen Partitionen zusammenzuführen. Das geht eigentlich
ganz einfach mit dem Programm


----------



## Xeal87 (20. Juli 2003)

Kannst du mir sagen, was ich genau machen muss ?
Ich komm mit dem Programm nicht wirklich klar


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Juli 2003)

Du rechstklickst auf den unzugewiesenen Speicher, und machst
"Erstellen..." , dort kannst du dann die Eigenschaften der Partition
festlegen und bestätigst, nun würde ich vorschlagen dass du diese
Änderungen übernimmst ( grüner Pfeil ) und dann musst du schaun
( bei Partition Magic 8 ist es links bei "Task auswählen") wo steht:
"Partionen zusammenführen", dort kannst du dann die beiden auswählen
und übernimmst wieder. Und fertig


----------

